# An issue with software, or is it me?



## bluemtn (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, I have this brand spanking new computer.  It works 1000 times better than the one before, but I have one little issue and I hope there's a way  to work through it...  The problem is, is the parental controls on this thing!  I go and look at something like my "Friend Requests," but it says it's restricted due to the content of it- dating.  Now, I know it isn't a "dating" site.  I've added the site to the list of acceptable sites, no luck.  I've adjusted the settings in "Tools", no luck.  Ideas, people?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2008)

Which OS?  Vista?
Which web browser?


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 13, 2008)

The browser is IE, and the o.s. is Works


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe the problem *IS* between the keyboard and the chair.... 



(sorry couldn't resist)... :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 13, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Maybe the problem *IS* between the keyboard and the chair....
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry couldn't resist)... :asian:


 

I'll let it slide this time...:mst:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> The browser is IE, and the o.s. is Works


Works isn't an operating system, it's an application package.

I checked through my system and I don't see any OS level controls (I'm on XP).
Anyone familiar with IE here?


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Works isn't an operating system, it's an application package.
> 
> I checked through my system and I don't see any OS level controls (I'm on XP).
> Anyone familiar with IE here?


 

You are right on the os-  brain fart, and for the life of me still couldn't think of it until you wrote XP.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2008)

S'ok.  It's late.  

I checked my version of IE, and I don't see anything there labeled parental controls.  Some quality time with Google indicates you're running Vista.  You have my sympathies. 

I did find these that might help.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/features/parental-controls.aspx
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial139.html


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 14, 2008)

It won't be a browser thing, it will be a seperate program that filters internet traffic and restricts content, basically a firewall.

You're probably best just going to the control panel, add / remove programs and getting rid of the parental controls application...


----------



## crushing (Jul 14, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> It won't be a browser thing, it will be a seperate program that filters internet traffic and restricts content, basically a firewall.
> 
> You're probably best just going to the control panel, add / remove programs and getting rid of the parental controls application...


 

I agree with Andrew that it is probably a filter application like Net Nanny, Bluecoat K9, or something similar.

In IE there is a content filtering feature.  Select Tools->Internet Options then go to the 'Content' tab to see if it is enabled.  If it is, disable it or edit the settings to allow you to the stuff you want.  It does require a password that you would have to find in the documentation (or through support?).


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea shoot the Nanny and get rid of it she was not doing her job anyway. Those parental controls are great of you have kids other wise they are a pain in the ***.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 14, 2008)

While I am not as versed in computerese as those who have given specific responses before me - I agree, it sounds like a filter, not a specific hardware/software issue; that's exactly the type of response I get from the district's nanny software when I try to follow certain links at work.

But I'm glad to know you're not ignoring my friend request!


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  It's CA-  whatever that stands for...  I think I will disable it, since 2 of my neices aren't anywhere near old enough to get on the computer, and everyone else is either too far, or over 18 anyways....   


I never ignore friend requests, BTW.


----------



## crushing (Jul 14, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> Thanks everyone! It's CA- whatever that stands for... I think I will disable it, since 2 of my neices aren't anywhere near old enough to get on the computer, and everyone else is either too far, or over 18 anyways....
> 
> 
> I never ignore friend requests, BTW.


 
Prolly Computer Associates (SurfControl?)


----------

